
Android Market Growing Faster, But App Store Attracting More Developers - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/16/lookout-android-market-growing-faster-but-app-store-attracting-more-developers/
======
Synaesthesia
What matters to me as a potential developer is how much money can be made on
the market. [http://www.conceivablytech.com/5652/business/apple-leads-
glo...](http://www.conceivablytech.com/5652/business/apple-leads-global-app-
market-android-insignificant/)

In this Apple still has a huge lead. The average app makes $5400 per year on
the App Store compared to $850 per year on the Android store. The total
revenue figures are also interesting. Android market is only 4th!

"Apple’s App Store raked in $1.8 billion in 2010, up from $769 million in
2009. The Blackberry App World came in second with $165 million of revenue, up
from $36 million in 1009, followed by Nokia’s Ovi Store, which accounted for
$105 million in 2010, up from $13 million in 2009."

